# Courier und Postfix mit verschlüsseltem Passwort in MySQL



## Area78 (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir gerade einen Mailserver aufgesetzt (courier und postfix) und möchte daraus einen Webmailer machen. Aus diesm Grund habe ich das ganze mit MySQL-Unterstützung aufgesetzt, um einen einfachen Zugriff aufs System zu haben.

Im Moment werden Passwörter in MySQL Plaintext abgespeichert. (Würg) Das kann ich aber so nicht brauchen.

In Courier gibt es die Möglichkeit in der Datei authmysqlrc die Abfrage mit MYSQL_CRYPT_PWFIELD anstelle von MYSQL_CLEAR_PWFIELD anzugeben.

*Meine Frage: Wie müssen die Passwörter dann in MySQL gespeichert werden?*

Ich habe dazu keine Dokumentation gefunden. Die Angabe in MySQL-Tabelle mit password("PASSWORT") oder md5("PASSWORT") hat nicht funktioniert. Ich habe auch den Authdaemonrc neu gestartet nachdem ich den Wert geändert habe.

Habe ich einen Fehler gemacht oder kann mir jemand sagen, wie das Passwort in MySQL gespeichert werden muss?

Greetz Area


----------



## Area78 (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Also ich habe herausgefunden wie das geht. Courier verwendet nicht die MySQL Funktion password(), sondern die funktion encrypt().

Dann kann in authmysqlrc von MYSQL_CLEAR_PWFIELD der wert MYSQL_CRYPT_PWFIELD verwendet werden.

greetz area


----------

